

What do you think about my idea? - toutouastro

my idea is a advertising platform for facebook : I want facebook page owners to make money out of their pages : they submit their pages for advertisers and advertisers come search the submitted pages they choose one then the page have the submit a link to the advertiser every day twice for example(I am still thinking about this part) or the page give admin access to "adsbot" so it can share by itself then the page get paid monthly/weekly/per click (I am still working on this) so : 
1 - is it profitable ?
2 - is there any competition right now ?
3 - should the page be paid monthly/weekly/per click ?
======
sareiodata
You just described "Sponsored Stories" from Facebook, just that you make it
harder to target your audience. Why pay a Page Owner when I can pay Facebook
and get access to exact users with my story. Also take into account, that if
you have a ton of Page Likes, when you publish a story, it will only appear on
a small number of users walls...

Also why in your right mind would want to build your business on someone's
else platform when their exact business model is the same as yours...
advertisement.

~~~
toutouastro
totally right !

------
AxisOfEval
If facebook does whatever you are proposing, don't you think you'll be blown
out of the water?

